
Toyota to Adopt Ford’s Entertainment Software to Fend Off Google, Apple - ilamont
http://recode.net/2016/01/04/ford-gets-toyota-to-adopt-its-in-dash-entertainment-software-others-considering/
======
dozzie
Good. We need[1] a good platform for this, not just more Android.

[1] Not that we really need to make cars entertainment centers; more like
we'll make them anyway, so for that, we need a good platform.

